# Colored PVC pipes



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In case you didn't realize what is constantly bugging me in my big tank here's a picture:
https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/6FtAquariumAtHome#5551654242873335538

The white PVC filter outtake is very much the definition of "ugly". Finding black PVC 3-way fittings is pretty hard. Also ordering 2 small pieces is rather stupid but if I found what I need I'd order it anyway. Painting the PVC comes to mind but someone said that using black PVC paint is not the best idea because it chips.

Well, today I found this. It is PVC staining - meaning that the color becomes part of the material. Not just a coating that can flake off.

The idea is simple - use a PVC cleaner that melts the surface of the plastic. Mix a dye (special dye, allright) in that cleaner. Apply. Cleaner dies almost instantly. Done:

http://makeprojects.com/Project/Stain-PVC-Any-Color-You-Like/296/1

Will I try it? I don't know. I've gotten used to the white plastic ugliness in my tank,

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey! On the same website I found a description of a cool project:

http://makeprojects.com/Project/Install-a-Penny-Countertop/85/1

Does that ring a bell? Why would I post that link here?

--Nikolay


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

PVC - Good stuff on the PVC.

Alternative - I have also used a bath of Rit-Dye and boiling water to dye my PVC pipes sucessfully. Just make sure that you are careful to not warp the fittings or ends of the pipes (tip - connect them all while still warm) because they can have their shape altered while hot.

Rit-Dye is a fabric dye that you can buy at Walmart, Fabric Stores, Sears etc for 3 or 4 bucks per bottle.

Counter - Many of us have seen that counter in person, nice writeup Shane.

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's been used for years, saltwater people do that alot.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Check this...

http://www.clearpvcpipe.com/?gclid=CPuE24rBs6gCFQXu7QodA3wqCA


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

hah, nice I didn't know there were other colors. 

I used the standard purple to prime the 2" PVC I used for overflows on my old 125 reef... it worked GREAT in a reef tank since the color almost perfectly matched Coraline algae.

Where did you find them just Home Depot / Lowes? The green would be nice, I wish there was a black to blend with the background of all my tanks.


----------

